# Best Injury Peptide?



## Medicinal (Jan 21, 2012)

My rabbit's shoulder was dislocated a while back and some of the cartilidge torn. I was told by the doc that since no blood vessels penetrate the cartilidge in your body, there is no way of regenerating it once damaged after the age of 18 and hence no way to avoid arthritis later in life, which sucks. A friend mentioned HGH to me but I don't know much about it other than what I've read around here. My question to the mods or anyone with knowledge on the subject is:
If growth hormone does help in the regeneration of damaged body parts, which kind do you believe is the best to use in my case? I see all different peptide products and assume that 191aa is the standard? And if so, how long a period of time would one need to use it for the desired results? If anyone can give me some input into the matter it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 21, 2012)

ipam/cjc igf-1LR3 and tb-500 are all great for the healing process.I love these for healing properties.I had a bad tendon in both arms and they healed up very nicely.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been keeping up with a log started in September last year where the researcher had a ruptured meniscus, and torn cartilage around his knee.  He is using the standard GHRP and GHRH combo in hopes of some collagen synthesis.  He is doing spot injections in and around affected area.  As of today, he caught himself running the other week and stopped in surprise.  Then started worrying if he had just destroyed any kind of rebuild that may have occured so he backed off and started taking it easy again.  Needless to say, he is loving his results so far, even after doctors told him pretty much the same thing as they are telling you...

Look up a member here, OldSchoolLifter.  He has some very interesting research currently going on too...


----------



## Medicinal (Jan 21, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> ipam/cjc igf-1LR3 and tb-500 are all great for the healing process.I love these for healing properties.I had a bad tendon in both arms and they healed up very nicely.


 
Thanks bro I was just looking at those on another site. I'm just wondering if there's any studies that were done involving damaged cartilidge that I can look at. I suppose if those two help regenerate damaged nerves though, which is whats stated at PepSource, than it should help with cartilidge as well. I don't think any blood vessels are attached to nerve cells ya know?


----------



## Medicinal (Jan 21, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I've been keeping up with a log started in September last year where the researcher had a ruptured meniscus, and torn cartilage around his knee. He is using the standard GHRP and GHRH combo in hopes of some collagen synthesis. He is doing spot injections in and around affected area. As of today, he caught himself running the other week and stopped in surprise. Then started worrying if he had just destroyed any kind of rebuild that may have occured so he backed off and started taking it easy again. Needless to say, he is loving his results so far, even after doctors told him pretty much the same thing as they are telling you...
> 
> Look up a member here, OldSchoolLifter. He has some very interesting research currently going on too...


 
Thanks brother. Much appreciated!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll update with exactly what he is using soon...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 21, 2012)

Like Ezxkanken had mentioned above... any of the GHRP/GHRH Combos would be great for healing. I'm currently running ghrp6 with cjc 1295 no dac along with Generic HGH. I was in a severe car accident back in March that shattered my wrist and subsequently lost 3/4 of the cartlidge from the joint. I'm only about 4 weeks into my peptide cycle, about 2 months on HGH,  and have seen amazing results with my wrist.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Like Ezxkanken had mentioned above... any of the GHRP/GHRH Combos would be great for healing. I'm currently running ghrp6 with cjc 1295 no dac along with Generic HGH. I was in a severe car accident back in March that shattered my wrist and subsequently lost 3/4 of the cartlidge from the joint. I'm only about 4 weeks into my peptide cycle, about 2 months on HGH, and have seen amazing results with my wrist.


 

Thats great its the fountine of youth.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 21, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Thats great its the fountine of youth.


 
haha.. yeah no doubt... But i'm coming to the end of my hgh stash (100ius left) and don't have the cash to restock... so in another couple weeks we'll see how the peptides alone treat me.  I definately noticed a turbo boost in my Mental and physical state once the peptides were introduced.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> haha.. yeah no doubt... But i'm coming to the end of my hgh stash (100ius left) and don't have the cash to restock... so in another couple weeks we'll see how the peptides alone treat me. I definately noticed a turbo boost in my Mental and physical state once the peptides were introduced.


 

What can be better then your own natty gh?LOL peptides are great.i love the lr3.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah no doubt.. It's just nice to have your natty pumping out like crazy plus that extra spike from the HGH... makes for a nice anabolic furnace. Peps have been instrumental for me over the last couple years. I'm looking to add lr3 in to my current cycle here as soon as possible.  Gonna start around 40mcg per day and work up to around 80mcg or so.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 21, 2012)

sweet bro

Thats alot of igf-1 floating around LOLIm the same way.ipam/cjc with a hint of lr3 LOL.


----------



## shadowcaster (Jan 23, 2012)

Ipam ... hands down. I've got the tendinitis something fierce, and nothing else (GHRP-2,6,Hex,CJC or Frag) did much to help.  

my 2 cents


----------



## Medicinal (Jan 25, 2012)

shadowcaster said:


> Ipam ... hands down. I've got the tendinitis something fierce, and nothing else (GHRP-2,6,Hex,CJC or Frag) did much to help.
> 
> my 2 cents


 
Not familiar with Ipam. Do ya think this would be better than straight HGH?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 25, 2012)

with a good GHRP and GHRH combo, you can potentially create pulses of Natural HGH equivalent to 15ius per day


----------



## Medicinal (Jan 25, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Like Ezxkanken had mentioned above... any of the GHRP/GHRH Combos would be great for healing. I'm currently running ghrp6 with cjc 1295 no dac along with Generic HGH. I was in a severe car accident back in March that shattered my wrist and subsequently lost 3/4 of the cartlidge from the joint. I'm only about 4 weeks into my peptide cycle, about 2 months on HGH, and have seen amazing results with my wrist.


 
Sweet. So just the HGH alone wouldn't do much I assume?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 25, 2012)

The HGH alone was working well, however a little bit pricey... Peptides are IMO are a steal.  Prices are low and the results they provide are very close to HGH administration, but without most of the sides that can accompany HGH.


----------



## Medicinal (Jan 25, 2012)

Sweet info there Pittsburgh. So what if one relied on peptides alone without the addition of HGH? Sorry for all the questions I just wanna learn as much as I can and you've been alot of help so thanks for that
Edit: you've already answered this

From what I've gathered I'm thinking Ipam, and igf-1LR3 along with TB-500 may suit my issue best. If I could eliminate one that would be ideal as I'm certainly no millionare LoL


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 25, 2012)

Peptides are amazing on their own. The only reason I've been running both is that it's kinda like playing both sides of the fence. I get the large pulse of synthetic mixed with large pulses of my natural HGH. 

And if you run a GHRP with a GHRH it exponentially raises the effectiveness. I thinks it's around 7x GHRP alone.. Can't remember off hand.


----------



## Medicinal (Jan 25, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Peptides are amazing on their own. The only reason I've been running both is that it's kinda like playing both sides of the fence. I get the large pulse of synthetic mixed with large pulses of my natural HGH.
> 
> And if you run a GHRP with a GHRH it exponentially raises the effectiveness. I thinks it's around 7x GHRP alone.. Can't remember off hand.


 
Gotcha. Well if you were to choose 2 of these 3.. (Ipam, TB-500, igf-1LR3) which would it be? I mean if all 3 are necessary than so be it but if I can do without one it'd certainly be less likely to bankrupt my ass lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've never Ran TB-500 (maybe someone else can chime in)  But from what I've read on it... I think TB-500 and Ipam would be a great place to start.


----------



## Medicinal (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks bro. Gonna do some more reading on these.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds good... Feel free to PM if you have any other questions.  And when you do order make sure to use one of our discount codes...


----------



## Medicinal (Jan 26, 2012)

Ugh.. gotta get my post count up before I can PM. I'm wondering if its possible to combine the peptides being used all in one syringe before administration? I'm also told it goes right below the rabbits belly button. Is this the only spot it can go? I'm thinking all sorts of marks will be visible after a week and don't want my bunny looking like a heroin addict LoL


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 26, 2012)

I combine mine in the same syringe... as for the site injection, you can shoot anywhere you want really.  I move around from my love handles and all over my stomache.  You could do a sub q on your delts, glutes, biceps, etc.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

Medicinal said:


> Gotcha. Well if you were to choose 2 of these 3.. (Ipam, TB-500, igf-1LR3) which would it be? I mean if all 3 are necessary than so be it but if I can do without one it'd certainly be less likely to bankrupt my ass lol


 

I would chose TB-500 and lr3.The TB-500 will take around 2 weeks to fully work.


----------



## Medicinal (Jan 26, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> I would chose TB-500 and lr3.The TB-500 will take around 2 weeks to fully work.


 
Interesting. So how come those 2?


----------



## Medicinal (Jan 26, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I combine mine in the same syringe... as for the site injection, you can shoot anywhere you want really. I move around from my love handles and all over my stomache. You could do a sub q on your delts, glutes, biceps, etc.


 
Thanks man. Whats a sub q?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 27, 2012)

Subcutaneous


----------



## Trenjunky (Feb 1, 2012)

I used igf-lr3 last year when I cut 2 tendons in my had, broke the knuckles and cut the ligaments. Every day for 3 weeks I shot 40mcg of igf into the fatty part of my hand and took glucosamine and chondriton. I didn't do any physical therapy and never went back to the doctor. I was supposed to be out of work for 3 months I went back after a month. I could've went sooner but I was afraid of possible snapping the tendons I had surgery on. I lost no range of motion in my fingers. My wife's step dad cut the same two, didn't break his knuckles, or cut ligature. And he went to every physical therapy appointment. He can't fully extend his fingers. It's not real scientific but I'd say that it helped heal them quicker and better for me.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 3, 2012)

Medicinal said:


> Interesting. So how come those 2?


 Lots of studies to prove that the TB500 is excellent for soft tissue repair. As in that is specifically what it is used for in horses. 

For the IGF-1 Lr3, IGF-1 is well known for it's healing and recovery properties. The reason the Lr3 is better for healing tendons and ligaments than regular IGF-1 is that it stays unbound in the system longer, this gives the connective tissue (which has a lot less circulation) time to actually have a shot at delivering more of the IGF bound to its receptors so they can grow / heal the cells.


----------



## malk (Feb 3, 2012)

What is tb500 guys,does it release natty gh,or is it site injected around
the injury? how does it work.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 3, 2012)

TB-500 is a synthetic version of the naturally occurring peptide present in virtually all human and animal cells, Thymosin Beta 4 (Tβ4). It is a first-in-class peptide candidate that promotes the following*:

Endothelial (blood vessels) cell differentiation Angiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels) in dermal tissues Keratinocyte migration Collagen deposition; and Decreases inflammation.


----------



## malk (Feb 3, 2012)

Cheers,i might look into that,ive just had my knee scoped,ive run some
gh and peps,they had trouble getting the stitches out lol,healed up 
quick!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 3, 2012)

malk said:


> Cheers,i might look into that,ive just had my knee scoped,ive run some
> gh and peps,they had trouble getting the stitches out lol,healed up
> quick!


 

Yeah bro.. it's definately worth trying out and seeing if it works for you... I'm rehabing some injuries now with GH and peps. So far so good.


----------



## Medicinal (Feb 9, 2012)

Got a ways to go before I hit that 25 post count lol. Anyway I'd like to know more about the injection methods if possible. My rabbit gets anxious around needles. How far into the skin does the syringe usually go for sub q as opposed to intramuscular? I'm told the TB-500 is intra and Ipam is sub-q.


----------



## Medicinal (Feb 9, 2012)

Also, what are the usual dosages of each? Forgot to mention I'm gonna start with the TB-500 and Ipam than throw the IGF-1 Lr3 in the mix later down the line as it's the most costly. I'll need to know whats best to dissolve these in as well, bacteriostatic water or acetic acid?Thanks for the help Pittsburgh.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Research studies have further shown that one (2ml. vial) Sub-Q Inj. each week for six consecutive weeks provides the best results. There after, use only one (2ml. vial) per month. It's best to give the Sub-Q Inj. 6 days before intense work outs. Therefore for best results, one vial per Sub-Q injection per week for 6 consecutive weeks, then 1 vial per month (the glass vial is 2ml, with 10mg TB-500 per vial), so it is 10mg/2ml).


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Seems like a lot of people are researching tb 500 like this

10 mg loading dose first week, then 5 mg/week for 5 consecutive weeks and 10 mg/month maintenance dose. I hope that would be ok for TB500 benefits with no side effects.


----------



## Medicinal (Feb 9, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Seems like a lot of people are researching tb 500 like this
> 
> 10 mg loading dose first week, then 5 mg/week for 5 consecutive weeks and 10 mg/month maintenance dose. I hope that would be ok for TB500 benefits with no side effects.


 
I see.. at this dosage its more costly than I presumed. I'll have to start with just the Ipam than I suppose.. not sure whether to get the b-water or sodium chloride to go with it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

either are ok... i've used both and can't tell a difference between bac w/ BA and bac w/sodium chloride


----------



## Medicinal (Feb 9, 2012)

Gotcha. I'm looking at syringes n came across this: Insulin Syringe U-100 .5cc,30 ga x 5/16"
Is this a good size for sub-q?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah that's fine for subq.. I personally prefer 1cc barrels on my slin pins... but .5 are fine.  I use mine for various types of injections.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 10, 2012)

I like 1/2 inch, but that will work.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah they go in about half an inch. I have seen a lot of people running this a 2mg a week and getting good results. Not sure that 10mg and 5mg is required to get the effects. I am fron loading with 4mg then running 2mg for the following 5 weeks


----------



## Trenjunky (Feb 10, 2012)

For the igf the best to use is acetic acid if you use that it has a shelf live of over a year, with the sodium chloride it's a couple months, and only a couple weeks with bw. Idk anything about tb-500 though. One thing though the AA will sting like a bitch, I would load up 1/2 cc then add 1/2 of bw and it still hurt.


----------



## njc (Feb 10, 2012)

DEFENITELY look into "micro-dosing" MGF and even your GHRP/GHRH combo.  This is really the best avenue to take.


----------



## Medicinal (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll be starting with Ipam in a few days. Hey Kleen do you have any injuries you're trying to heal?


----------



## Medicinal (Feb 14, 2012)

njc said:


> DEFENITELY look into "micro-dosing" MGF and even your GHRP/GHRH combo. This is really the best avenue to take.


 
Did this help you personally?


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 15, 2012)

Lr3 and tb-500 is the best for your request.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 15, 2012)

I plan on using some TB-500 for research here shortly, hope it gives me the final push for my elbow to heal.


----------



## FrankJames (Feb 15, 2012)

There is a TB-500 thread here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/144115-t-4-a.html that can give you more info.

I ran the TB-500 in conjunction with the rest of my gear and honestly was underwhelmed. I found in a post that human subjects were injected with 10mgs, twice a week for 4 weeks as the front load and that got some good results. I am saving up to try that approach, folowed by the 5mgs a week for 4 weeks then 2mgs a week for maintenance. If i see that i can back off a bit, i will do that though.


----------



## Medicinal (Feb 15, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Lr3 and tb-500 is the best for your request.


 
If there's a way to minimize the side effects of Lr3, the drop in blood sugar particularly, I'd definitely go for it. Theres a good possibility that I may be pre-diabetic and I know supplementing with chromium helps regulate blood sugar but I'm not sure if it'd help reduce the sugar drop associated with Lr3.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 16, 2012)

Medicinal, the only way to mitigate the carb leaching from Lr3 is to eat carbs. It is basically pretty standard to eat 40 grams of carbs every 2 hours for 6-8 hours to avoid hypo due to carb leaching. WMS or Maltodextrine would be great, so would oats or oat powder so you don't have to cook stuff for each of those.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 20, 2012)

This is exactly what I was looking for. My shoulder has some issues along with a few other spots and was hoping to try a few peptides to cure those issues. I see kind of the same ones recommend but what would be best for someone like me trying to recover a few spots of injury? I was going to include LR3 into the mix.  Want to avoid HGH.  If it helps, my knee, wrist and shoulder/back are messed up, back being the worst. Ran LR3 before but I believe the stuff I had was crap, didn't notice anything at 40mcg total.


----------



## Medicinal (Feb 21, 2012)

What are the issues with your shoulder JCbourne? Once I get the CJC-1295 I'll start running it together with the Ipam. I'm not sure how much to use of each however. I've read that some use the Ipam at 200 mcg twice a day, and that others think that amount is too much.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would recommend starting your research at 100mcg's of each 2-3x per day.

First thing AM, afternoon/PWO, Prior to bed


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 27, 2012)

igf-1 lr3 for 6 weeks and 6months ghrp/ghrh regimen and you should be good


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 28, 2012)

Human Growth Hormone also has the ability to stimulate the production  (or reproduction, in the case of an injury) of cartilage. This, however,  requires the presence of a mediator substance, Somatomedin (IGF),  which is released from the liver in response to Human Growth Hormone,  and the IGF, in turn, actually promotes the growth of cartilage.(1)

Human Growth Hormone also has the ability to stimulate the production  (or reproduction, in the case of an injury) of cartilage. This, however,  requires the presence of a mediator substance, Somatomedin (IGF),  which is released from the liver in response to Human Growth Hormone,  and the IGF, in turn, actually promotes the growth of cartilage.(1)

Shooting Human Growth Hormone every other day more accurately replicates  the pulsile frequency of Human Growth Hormone, and thus gave better  results for growth (height) deficient children, Human Growth Hormone  pulsatility is necessary for proper function of the Human Growth Hormone  receptor.(10) Dosing in the EOD nature reduces incidence of any sort of  withdrawal problems associated with normal Human Growth Hormone use,  including regression or retardation of growth after cessation of  therapy. 
Read more: Human Growth Hormone - Steroid .com



​
 Read more: Human Growth Hormone - Steroid .com
​


----------



## njc (Feb 29, 2012)

Medicinal said:


> Did this help you personally?


 

No.  Thats just based on doing a LOT of reading of Dat's material.  The worlds foremost peptide guru...probably.


----------

